# What is up with Lyft?



## justbecause (Aug 2, 2016)

So I go to the my Lyft dashboard today to download my 1099 as it is 1/31 and my summary says $0 there's nothing to download. When I go to the weekly and daily summaries they all say unable to pull up. Is this happening to anyone else? I'm tired of waiting on Lyft when my employer and uber have already sent me their tax documents and you know it's almost impossible to get help from the company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

justbecause said:


> So I go to the my Lyft dashboard today to download my 1099 as it is 1/31 and my summary says $0 there's nothing to download. When I go to the weekly and daily summaries they all say unable to pull up. Is this happening to anyone else? I'm tired of waiting on Lyft when my employer and uber have already sent me their tax documents and you know it's almost impossible to get help from the company.


You never know.
Perhaps they are being Hacked.
Anonymous pays attention to the plight of RIDESHARE drivers.
" Do not Forget,Do not Forgive"-Legion


----------



## justbecause (Aug 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You never know.
> Perhaps they are being Hacked.
> Anonymous pays attention to the plight of RIDESHARE drivers.
> " Do not Forget,Do not Forgive"-Legion


That works for me lol, because I'm real close to filing without them and I know I mad over $600 with them smh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

justbecause said:


> That works for me lol, because I'm real close to filing without them and I know I mad over $600 with them smh


Don't forget to write off your miles & phone.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

It might be available now, check again. I got mine updated.


----------



## justbecause (Aug 2, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> It might be available now, check again. I got mine updated.


Thanks! It came up didn't get a 1099k or 1099misc and made over $1500 but whatevs I guess lol


----------

